# Traveling Weekly



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello, I am new around here and considering on how little I know about hedgehogs it might be best that I don't own one yet. But I am determined to learn enough that I feel comfortable enough to have one.

So I go to college about an hour or so from home. And normally I come back every weekend to work for a family friend to get a little extra money. I was wondering if bringing a hedgehog back and forth would be a bad idea? I don't know exactly what I would do if I couldn't bring him back and forth. 

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

First you would to figure out if your hedgie is comfortable In a moving vehicle. Some hedgies get carsick, others don't care at all and sleep through it. You will need a hard sided cat carrier, or one of the small carriers from a petstore. Keep the car at a comfortable temp for the hedgie too, so to not risk hibernation. And keep a cage at both places unless the one it has now is portable. If you can't provide these things, or if your hedgie gets carsick, arrange for a hedgie sitter, someone who knows what specific care your hedgie needs and have emergency care available. And wow I sound like a book :lol: well this is all I can think of so far o.o if I missed anything I'm sure someone else will come along and add their 2 cents


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh alright. Thanks a lot for your reply. Hopefully I will get a hedgehog soon. Right now I'm waiting for a reply from a breeder.

Would I need to make the two cages virtually the same cage? Or can they be different?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

As long as the hedgie has time to adjust, perhaps a day or two, to the new enviornment it should be alright if there are minor differences. Make sure to put something with their scent in both of them so they feel more like home.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I travel weekly with my boy and have done so for the past 3 years. I have a different cage for each location, each have their own set of wheels and dishes. Here's my typical habit... Sunday I head back to my apartment, get him all settled in. He gets a new bed fleece every Wednesday or Thursday. This ensures that when I move him around, his bed fleece is used and filled with his scents. So no matter where I'm going, his bed smells the same. I head to mothers on Fridays. 

Just make sure you have a proper hard sided carrier with a thermometer. I invested in a snugglesafe disc for travelling purposes.


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

That's great to know that there is someone else out there that does that. I hope that when I get my hedgehog it doesn't mind going back and forth.


----------

